# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Giúp e cái code SQl này cái

## nguyenvanan91

hiện giờ em đang làm bài về quản lý tính tiền quán cafe
. em muốn tạo 1 cái trigger để update thêm món vào cơ sở dữ liệu ở bảng thì nó tự động cập nhật vào cơ sở dữ liệu , nhưng mãi không được
. em cũng hỏi thêm cái này : như là em tạo 1 phần gọi là phụ thu cho khu vực bàn vip , em muốn nó tự động tính % tiền lên thì làm cách nào .
mong mọi người giúp đỡ em .[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

